# Home made bandsaw tensioning guide



## david123 (9 Jan 2016)

This looks interesting https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=9iAkRLvLAvI may make one when I have a bit of spare time on my hands.
Any comments?


----------



## graduate_owner (9 Jan 2016)

Very neat.

K


----------



## Alexam (13 Jan 2016)

Or do it this way For checking the tension of your blade - A Flutter test Video - https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z8zZuDosSy0


----------



## david123 (14 Jan 2016)

Hi Alex
Sounds easier, do you set yours up that way? Haven't seen that before.

Thanks


----------



## NazNomad (14 Jan 2016)

I used the flutter test setup recently ... quick and easy, and with a new Tuffsaws blade, perfect.


----------



## david123 (14 Jan 2016)

Will give it a go

Thanks


----------

